# Late Night Posts



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow, 3rd topic today.

Well, seeing as though we have had a few threads recently complaining about the likes of yours truly and our tendancies towards total crap in posts I thought I would revamp the mighty "Late Night Posts".

For those of you who have joined us since lunch time, Late Night Posts was bought about so that those of us who frequent these places in the dim dark hours with the aid of a few local ales can banter about and not create a ruccus with the purists.

So drunken bretheren. Post on!!!!!


----------



## alby (Jun 9, 2006)

haha pete you come up with some funny crap sometimes


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah mate, last time Late Night Posts was a smash hit. Obviously no drunks here any more. We even stopped it at 334 posts in honour of 'The Don" (not the Italian one you idiots).


----------



## alby (Jun 9, 2006)

hahaha or maybe there just sick of our antics mate i think its time that we catch up again i think i did i scare u last time hahahaha mr spewy pants


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 9, 2006)

Did I spew???


----------



## Pandora (Jun 9, 2006)

Ah bewitching hour with cheeky goblins and mischievous nymphs ....... sounds dangerous ....


----------



## alby (Jun 9, 2006)

haha yes pandora you wanna be one of our nymphs


----------



## alby (Jun 9, 2006)

haha nah bud u didnt spew i just lead u out side so u could laugh at the grass thats all


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 9, 2006)

No Pandora, not Dangerous, exciting. Especially the Nymphs bit. hehe. and alby, forgot to mention, yes, we will party again soon. Its that I ust finished an APS road trip. visiting Pythoninfinite (NSW mid North Coast), Reptilegirl (Lismore), InTheGrass (Bundy), Wrasse (Brissie), Deb64 & Phantom (Gold Coast)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 9, 2006)

Laugh at the grass hey..... and thats all I did!!!! did you really lose your thumb? I wasn't sure what it was in the photo


----------



## alby (Jun 9, 2006)

o my god pete u busy boy u umm wher was my invitation i thought i was your personal body gaurd or was that all piss talk hahaha

yeaha mate i lost part of it i have my thumb still just up untill where the nail bed would start 
if u know what i mean


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 9, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Wrasse (Brissie)



^ That would be me


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 9, 2006)

lol wrasse 

yes that looks like your name


----------



## pbolomey (Jun 10, 2006)

Does this mean that I have to stop drinking now to post


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

No, not you Wrasse. I met this absolutley fantastic person that I just idolise. Couldn't be you....


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

pbolomey said:


> Does this mean that I have to stop drinking now to post



Only if you want to protect your keyboard mate, otherwise, join us.

and its good to see LNP getting back to ist old grandeur (not as in Hyundai Grandeur)


----------



## Pandora (Jun 10, 2006)

Becare Wrasse................. it seems you are at the end of a very Alcoholic Trip ............ 

Btw peter when is the next do you'll be having ? seeing as my chariot never arrived.


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh, ok, sorry to interrupt your chat then, you probably just met a fish on your drunken ramblings


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

nah pablo sometimes you need to drink more just so u can understand where pete is comming from


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

WOOHOO, its back! Lets increase our postcounts, I mean chat :lol: 
I'm stuck at work again for another long night.
I've been coping a bit of crap lately for my posts, even in chit-chat and my own thread!


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

where you working rennie...

Im always up for some late night post counting, I mean chatting


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

pandora i think the chariot never got there was killed by killer bees hiding out in a willow tree or something next time i think pete m,ight have to send me


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

Luna Park security bludge room, I mean control room :lol:


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

thats were rennie sits and relaxes and reads and studys the human body books


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah Rennie, careful what you say and ask mate.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

And I reckon you would be coping well too mate. But now we can lay in rest. No more hassles. LNP is back.

But how about a question. Why is everyone here tonight? I personally have a family who hate me so I have to find friends on the internet. Nah, they dont hate me (thats just my wife - she's met Alby) but they do go to bed.

alby has a broken thumb. Rennie is clearly at work. what about everyone else? pablo?


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

haha far out pete man u make me laugh hahahahahaha far out u funny boy


----------



## pbolomey (Jun 10, 2006)

The site should integrate a chat module.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

lunar park... I was down in sydney not long ago and asked a couple of people where it was and they said it shut down and moved to melbourne or some crap like that... what time does it shut?? you a rent-a-cop??


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

yeah mIRC... everyone should get it


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

Next time Pete, have it when I'm not working so I can get there before 2am :lol: 
Just kidding, I don't even do the 1130 finishes anymore, I'm a permanent controller so all my shifts are 7-7 now, days one fortnight then nights the next and I actually get every 2nd weekend off (on average and only if I don't take extras). Plus the best thing is, I'm always at the computer now


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 10, 2006)

I was going to bed, then I got sidetracked by a young dog, now I am waiting to go to bed again.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

It has mate, its called Late Night posts. but yeah, you have a point. Only then I wouldn't be able to get to 17 million posts by tomorrow morning.

Actually, under LNP we should have a beer count, not a posts count!


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

haha rent a cop no no he is a security gaurd didnt u read properly kwaka


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

Wrasse said:


> I was going to bed, then I got sidetracked by a young dog, now I am waiting to go to bed again.



But I am an Old Dog Wrasse


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

maybe hes talking about something else pete u know wink wink


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 10, 2006)

and my beer is coffee


----------



## pbolomey (Jun 10, 2006)

Just open a bottle of Black Douglas whisky about 6 yars old


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah kloaca, I'm a security guard, it's closed down a few times before due to noise complaints but its been open for 2 years now. There's been one in Melbourne for years aswell, I dunno how long but this ones been here for 70 years!
If you actually want to come here it shuts at 10 Fridays, 11 Saturdays and 6 on Sunday, Monday and Thursday, its closed Tuesday and Wednesday, but I wouldn't bother, its expensive and crap. You have much better parks in Queensland :lol:


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

get mirc, sign onto the austnet network and join #aussiepythons


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

well get into pablo all this LNP talk ill start making sence to you


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

Wrasse, are you sure thats not an Irish coffee? :lol: :wink: 
Don't worry, I'm drinking straight Coke :shock: , I know, thats just not right!


----------



## pbolomey (Jun 10, 2006)

It does so far, just forgive me whem i start posting crap


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

im off to bed all this late night talk has made alby tired....night night all hope all goes well for u and member pete your on the lounge tonight im in the bed so ill see ya in the morning


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

I';m most of the way through a bottle of hankey bannister sc othc and whiskey, also had a bit of goon and quiet recked at the monent lol. donbt know what this is about but presume its alcohol related.


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 10, 2006)

is it irish when you add scotch ?


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

pbolomey said:


> It does so far, just forgive me whem i start posting crap



haha dont worry mate we all still talk to pete dont we lol


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

jordo said:


> I';m most of the way through a bottle of hankey bannister sc othc and whiskey, also had a bit of goon and quiet recked at the monent lol. donbt know what this is about but presume its alcohol related.



haha thats funny as ****


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

is anyone going on IRC?? its a chat client... saves doing post by post


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

i'm getti g drunk and waiting for the soccer to start


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

o man dont get kwaka started on tthe world cup


----------



## pbolomey (Jun 10, 2006)

yeah we all do. I'll have to be carefull I'm working on the Macherps site, I dont want to break it


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

wasnt it at midnight?? its 0030 here


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

haha now now be carefull with the old maccies we are abit fragile u know


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

> is it irish when you add scotch ?


it calles itself a product of scotland



> haha thats funny as poo


wehy
kwaka 80 wht is IRC?


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

alby knows my appreciation for BALL sports...
lol to me thats a sport my girlfriend plays when were in the shower together, BUT with 20other guys...


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

www.mirc.com

its a web based chat client, pretty much like a forum like this but its real time and there are no topics just all out chatting


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

ok i think we just put the rated r sign on the front of the door


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

Thats right Wrasse


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

lol that reply was SOOO late rennie


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

o my would that be a yuk taste or what coffee and scotch yukkie suppose its only what i fish would drink hey


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

Wrasse said:


> is it irish when you add scotch ?



If thats what your talking about


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

Wrasse said:


> is it irish when you add scotch ?



Nope, only when you add irish


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

hahha peter peter do i expect anything less from u u funny guy see thats why i love u hahahaha


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

That looks like it requires a lot of reading and stuff just to start chatting kwaka_80. This work fine.
Do I have to download anything?
Because they don't like us downloading stuff on the work computer.


----------



## pbolomey (Jun 10, 2006)

hey pete on your avatar what's on your head


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

kwaka_80 said:


> lol that reply was SOOO late rennie



Not really Kwaka, this post is moving faster than a thousand startled gazelles


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

pbolomey said:


> hey pete on your avatar what's on your head



a wart




No seriously, a Frilly


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

regularly you get it from a bottle


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

haha its his other half pablo or as pete would call it his filly


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

pbolomey, its a frilly


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

rennie i think u need to download irc or what ever it is to get it started


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

it is i can see that... lol wouldnt *a thing where you dont have to refresh to see the next persons reply* would be GREAT at times like this 

*Internet Relay Client*


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

pete do you have frillys?!?!?! can you post some pics?
/
/
/????


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

yeah its only a 2mb program

i dont read ****, click yes and continue... keeps me moving forward


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

hahaha but than your chat room would get bombarded by people who have nothing to do with reptiles than it would all turn to poo and we would all be back here again


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 10, 2006)

Dogs in and it's time to kill the lights. Happy chatting guys, catch you all tomorrow, with Rennies the only clear head amongst the lot of you no doubt. 

Night all 

/me sleeps


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

haha this is sooo cool... its all over the shop this topic.... LOVE YA WORK PETE


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

ok this is me signhin off at 700 member pete your on the loungue see ya in the morning bud


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

you can kick and ban people from entering your room...


----------



## pbolomey (Jun 10, 2006)

No there s a way to setup a chat module only to the site and log in members


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

Night Wrasse. Luv Ya!


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

I know I'm a bit slow, you don't need to point that out :lol: 
Its also because I do a little work sometimes at work :wink: and I read through some other threads.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

pablo, Slatey has said he doesn;t want an IRC room attached to APS. we need our own on MacHerps.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

yeah im keen on getting something setup for yas... Im VERY fluent in mirc so can setup anything for yas.... i can even make it a privet room that ONLY members on the "members list" can get it

(needs a little technical work from every member, They have to register thier nicks as to validate themselves)


----------



## pbolomey (Jun 10, 2006)

Man Macherps will sooon have one all depending on the number of ppl we get. Been going thru the site and fixing all stuff with finally geeting it to work again. I'm still trying to see if all users can login


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

> haha this is sooo cool... its all over the shop this topic....


yeah i dont know whats ging on he ehe.


> Night Wrasse. Luv Ya!


aaawww!!!


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

what is IRC????


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

Frilly for Kwaka


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

www.mirc.com
its a chat program pretty much like MSN messenger but an actuall client where you can talk to everyone and not just the person you selected


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

This guy is soooo cool. He was the best behaved animal at the mac herps show. he knoew he was on display and really wanted to win. pity he lost to one of my other lizards.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

cheers for that pete a beautifull frilly, I have never seen one other than in pictures... i have always wonderd what there frills feel like


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

> Frilly for Kwaka


wasnt it for me  
awsome pic I want one!!


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

haha you need to ask right 

PLEASE AND THANK YOU OR BY CHRIST ILL SPANK YOU


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

slowing down guys geeze havent had a post for 2mins


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

> PLEASE AND THANK YOU OR BY CHRIST ILL SPANK YOU


what, very drunmk i dont get it??>


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

Jordo, it's late night posts, please don't ask me to get things right. OK, so here's one for you


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

you put the peanut in the peanut hole


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

yeah, well I had to rush out to take that shot ya know. Frillies are my favourite but the lacies are catching up very fast. They are so intelligent


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

lol your than man (if i havent already said) you got the best picture of a dead frill neck lizzard, with the lightest background just then hey  does the sun come out of your ass


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

yeah from this site im kinda getting turned into lizzards aswell as snakes...

When i was younger i only appreciated snake but now its all kinds of animals.. (turtles, amphibians, liazzards, etc)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

No no no Kwaka, the posts where people hang crap on me are the other ones, not this one.


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

> OK, so here's one for you


sweeet thanks pete  although the lacies would be better, how many frillys u got?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey Pete- that frilly matches the floor


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

Only 2 Frillies. and as for the Lacies. They actually put a piccie of Melissa with our Bells on her sholder on the front page of our local newspaper this week. Soooo cool. and I got me and a frilly on the front page 5 weeks ago.

and yeah, he does Marie


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

> I got me and a frilly on the front page 5 weeks ago.


wow youre famous


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

i was only taking the piss... not hanging **** on you... Im not like the "others"


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

Its easy when you're a councillor mate. I have given up on political issues because a mate is running at th enext election for the state government. So now I just use my position to promote herps. The media love it. the competing paper are running Melissa with our intergrade next week.

Now I have ran out of beer and all you nasty people are forcing me to go out to the dim dark reaches of my house to find more


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 10, 2006)

ggrrrr.... well looks like im off, gotta pick the misses and her friends up from the villa... (i cant go out but i still get the fone call at 1am to drive everyone home and around)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

CYA Kwaka (this is really like IRC isn't it)


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm back (I had to go for a walk too) Bye kwaka and those I already missed


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

> all you nasty people are forcing me to go out to the dim dark reaches of my house to find more


haha


> ggrrrr.... well looks like im off, gotta pick the misses and her friends up from the villa... (i cant go out but i still get the fone call at 1am to drive everyone home and around)


haha


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

see ya later peoples!! (too soft to stay up for the soccer)


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

He's a cutie but Pete...looks like a real personality!

Once I'm more experienced- I'd love a frilly...so elegant and regal. Love 'em.

And I'm still awake...its still early here  Not even midnight!


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

> its still early here Not even midnight!


good form!!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm also on MSN, yahoo and ICQ for those awake and interested  

hehehehe.


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

> And I'm still awake...its still early here Not even midnight!


oh wait I didnt get it till now, youre in perth- cheat!!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

Intersted/ I've met you and I'm more than interested. oops, this is a herp site and a family one at that. sorry. Oh, and frillies used to be really hard to keep but I think that was because they were all wild caught. Now they are just like beardies.

Oh ICQ 303796 - haven't used it in ages but was one fo the 1st


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

Seeya jordo
So whats going on, at first everyone was chatting at the same time about different things, now its slowed right down!
So people, whats the score in the soccer? And for that matter, who's playing?
I've got 3 tv's in this office but they all have to show security camera footage, there's no-one here but us guards and the gates are all locked :roll: , why can't I watch something interesting?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

Was that a compliment Pete? 

And LOL Jordo ya nut!! Yep I'm in Perth


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

No soccer on SBS mate other than commentary so I don't know whet people are talking about


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey rennie- ever been tempted to go boot up one of them bad boys n make yaself sick ridin' em?


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

Tempted yes, there's the slides in Coney Island, we use them occasionally, head first, on chairs, standing up :twisted: 
I think one guy dislocated his finger on there but he said he did it in a door at home :roll:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

Rennie said:


> Tempted yes, there's the slides in Coney Island, we use them occasionally, head first, on chairs, standing up :twisted:
> I think one guy dislocated his finger on there but he said he did it in a door at home :roll:



I am still on the floor hehehehe.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

and even still laughing mate!!


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

Germany V Costarica (sp>?), kick off at about 2 i think so no score as yet will keep u informed if im not passed out by then.
Pete we've got fox at college so i think its on that!!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

Having been there I know what you're talkin about Rennie....so its even funnier coz I got the visuals too!! 

Hey pete- is that a frilly on your head or are you just pleased to see me LMAO! 

(Sorry- am in a nutty mood- couldn't help it!!)


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

> Hey pete- is that a frilly on your head or are you just pleased to see me LMAO!


i get this 1 your calling him a dick head?!


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

Sick! I want to see Costarica win and knock the host country out in the first game! :lol: 
This thread is going off!
I just noticed that we've got 126 posts already, it took about a week or so to get that high last time I'm sure.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks Jordo!!!!  

And Marie, surely you already know that I'm really just happy to see you!!! Nothing's changed from Perth


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

Ya know, an hour ago there were 30 odd people on here and none of them commenting. I thought to myself that they must be online but away from their computers, no dramas, I do that often. But now they have all logged off so they must have at least turned up. None of them posted anything. too sad.

Anyway, I will be off to bed soon (this isn't Perth Marie). Long live Late Night Posts!!!!


----------



## nickvelez (Jun 10, 2006)

no pete! don't leave us yet
as you're doing requests how about a few pics of your diamond babies? pretty please?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

No


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

And its easy for you Nick. It is only Friday afternoon for you and you live in a country that actually knows how to play football.


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

> Sick! I want to see Costarica win and knock the host country out in the first game!


wouldn't mind seeing an upset like that myself lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

That one was crap, is this any better


----------



## nickvelez (Jun 10, 2006)

oh beauty!! 
thanks Pete
I bet youre just off to watch the soccer then, I've got to see if I can tune the TV in.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

I would never call Pete one of those Jordo  He's one of the good guys 

You're sweet Pete- how many beers have you had? LMAO!

Rennie- I'm like the eveready bunny- I can just keep goin and goin and goin and goin...you get the picture


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

no mate, I'm gunna sleep.


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

hi peter


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

nice bubs pete, we've pushed on to the tenth page better keep it up, I need another drink cause i'm starting to type properly now


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> I'm like the eveready bunny- I can just keep goin and goin and goin and goin...you get the picture



  Pick Me!!!!!!


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah, its 2am here and Pete really needs his beauty sleep :lol: , just kidding mate :wink: , you're a legend, have a good one!
Don't worry Nick, I'm not going anywhere till well after your bedtime.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

Holy crap, two more interlopers. does this mean I have to go for the 9th beer?

and beauty sleep Rennie. I'd need four centuries


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

I am here until 7.00am on nightshift so you might be drunk by then


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

> I would never call Pete one of those Jordo


whoops, sorry pete maybe I don';t need another drink 


> does this mean I have to go for the 9th beer?


hell yeah


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

Just for the heck, my frilly cage


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> AntaresiaLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm like the eveready bunny- I can just keep goin and goin and goin and goin...you get the picture
> ...



No, its too late Pete, its past your bedtime :lol:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

Yep you have to pete- don't leave us yet- this is fun!!! I'm having a ball. I need to destress seriously!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

I like you're frillys cage too- I have a cool cupboard I'd fix up just for that if I was gonna get some...but the licensing is a killer out here!! 

LOL Rennie- I'm actually physically laughing- just what I needed!


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

fully sick cage pete.
soccer has started i'll have to leave, don't worry rennie he'll stay up nice and late :wink:


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

markinaus said:


> I am here until 7.00am on nightshift



You too Mark? Where are you working?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

Good, you guys can chat. I can sleep. But what!! I just got another beer!!! Doh!!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

Bloody Soccer. How is soccer more fun than us. Sheesh Jordo. I bet you're really piking and gonna go crawl into bed...c'mon tell the truth   

Hey Rennie- were you working there in July 2004?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey I haven't even cracked my bottle of rum tonight....hows that for form Pete?


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

GERMANY HAVE THE FIRST GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

*REPLY*

I am in Blackwater central QLD ,coalmine plenty of snakes.


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

No, I was a pastry chef before this, I was working at Michel's Patisserie back then.
Don't ever eat there, I think that job was more dangerous to my health than security :lol:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

Snakes in a coalmine? Cool....that would be interesting- I bet you run into other interesting creatures down there Mark?

Anyone else cold? Its chilly here. Rennie- you got heating in that prehistoric place or what? I reckon the wind'd be shockin cold off the water at night.....

Pete- what about you- is it cold where you are??


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

COSTA RICA HAVE SCORED, 1 ALL.


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

*REPLY*



markinaus said:


> I am in Blackwater central QLD ,coalmine plenty of snakes.



That sounds like fun, wrong time of year though for herping  
I'm not looking forward to the next 2 nights, the come together festival is here, so we'll be babysitting 3300 drunk idiots, I'd much rather BE one of the drunk idiots! :twisted:


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

open cut coalmine sorry 85 km ,blackheads,carpets ,browns,childrens


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

I wondered coz u look familiar Rennie- and I wondered ifn I saw you when I was out there (and at the park) in July 2004. 

I only had one ride- the one that goes up and down and round n round. Can't remember what its called now. Barely fit my fat ass in there....next time I visit I'mma be a bit skinnier I reckon...


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 10, 2006)

It is freezing here Marie. and I am not dressed enough either. Thank God for beer!!!!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

Still sounds interesting Mark- something a little outta the ordinary.


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

We have a heater in here that one of the guards brought in, God forbid that work should supply a luxury like that :roll: . But I feel sorry for the people that actually have to walk around out there, its freezing outside, especially when it rains, which it has been off and on for nearly the last week. I'm glad I'm in control now!

WOOHOO, GO COSTA RICA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

:O Pete...not dressed? *shields her eyes to protect her virtue* LMAO!!!


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

germany scored again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't like that monstrosity of a soccer field they built for the soccer- it creeps me out.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

hey Rennie...how old are you?? If you don't mind me asking that is....


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

what did you say your job was rennie


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

He's a security guard at Luna Park in Sydney  

Sorry to steal ya thunder Rennie 

And Pete left.... We're running out of stopouts!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

They left us Mark....we're all thats left....


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

what herps do yo have


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

half time 2 germany, 1 costa rica


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a Stimsons Python, and we also have two Northern Green Tree Frogs.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

oohh look they keep poppin in and out!


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm back, like AntLady said, control room operator and I'm 24 next month.


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

I have 3 childrens pythons, 2 diamonds, a bredli, 5 beardies and 3 turtles.


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

i havent been to lunar park since i was 6 and I am 43 now .Is it worth going to we have dream world , movie world ,sea world. and all that up here on GOLD COAST .


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

Definately not, it'll cost you not much less than one of those places for only just over a dozen different rides, but it's all we have now that Wonderland is closed.


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

4 carpets ,2bredlies,on crasy scrubby,2 waterdragons


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

k i think the only park we havent been to up here is wet and wild its more water slides and stuff.


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

I can't remember going to any of them, I've seen pics of myself at Seaworld but it was too long ago to remember much. I went to Surfers just over 3 years ago but it was in January so they were all packed, not worth the money to line up for an hour per ride I don't think.


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

yeah you have to go out if tourist season,i hate standing in line too


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

whats quentin tarentino ,four rooms havent heard of it


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

Lines suck. 

I've been to luna park only once in my lifetime. And it really wasn't anything wonderful- great if you're eight....or a drunken teenager. 

Been to a few of the others when I was a kid- barely remember them except that my little brother (who was about 7 at the time) nearly fell into a concrete shark pool at seaworld. That scared me half to death!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

Its a movie I believe Mark 

Tarantino is a director. Four rooms is the movie. 

If my memory serves me right,


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

It was a great movie, haven't seen it in years (that reminds me, another thing to waste my money on on ebay). It was in four parts, each by a different writer and director, all star cast: Tim Roth, Bruce Willis, Madonna, Tarentino, Antonio Banderas, etc. Robert Rodriguez made one part, Tarentino made and starred in the last one which was a sort of remake of that old Alfred Hitchcock Presents bit where the guy cut off and collected people's pinky fingers. Tarentino played a director partying after the success of one of his movies with a couple of mates, they had a bet, his car if the other guy could light his Zippo 10 times in a row first go or the other guy's finger if he couldn't (not to keep, they'd go to the hospital to reattach it). Anyway, Tarentino talks a hundred miles an hour almost non-stop for the whole segment and the Bellboy (Roth, who has to bring them the equipment and do the chopping) keeps asking questions but aaaaaanyway, that was Tarentino's subtle way of telling him to shut up.
I use it as my signature to remind myself (unsucessfully) to shut up and stop looking like an idiot on here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

That would've been a much shorter way of answering AntLady, but I'm bored :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

cool have to get it out i love Quentin Tarentino.PULP FICTION is my favourite,kill bill was good didnt much like killbill 2.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

LOL Rennie...its all good! 

I haven't actually seen it myself- so I appreciate the synopsis. 

I love Pulp Fiction- but thats one movie you gotta watch from start to finish- otherwise you get lost easily!! 

I'm ssssooo cold- and I'm all rugged up....I need gloves LOL!


----------



## jordo (Jun 10, 2006)

soccer is 4(germany) to 2(costa rica) 
for the record i've got 2 beardies, 2 shinglebacks, 14 bluetongues and 5 thick tailed geckos


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah 2 didn't have anywhere near as much action, but you have to like Pai Mei and the scene with the black mamba. I love From dusk till dawn and Natural born killers too (not that he directed them, only wrote). He's 1 of my favourites too, along with Rodriguez and Kevin Smith, its so hard to pick one.
I hate it when people ask you what your favourive movie or band or song is hey, you think: crap, where do I start?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

I hate that too Rennie- I have SSOO many. 

I thought Natural Born was sick! (In the good way!) Excellently written.


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

AntLady - No worries, you can get lost in that movie watching it start to finish even, I think you need to cut it up and watch it in chronological order :lol: 

jordo - Thanks for the update.
I'd love to get some of those thick tail one day, they look so cool!
But I need to do a lot research first, from what I've heard they're nothing like other herps, much cooler temps for a start.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey now thats not a bad idea Rennie!


----------



## Deb64 (Jun 10, 2006)

wow you guys can babble on.. cant believe i was silly enough to read the lot..lmao.. Hiya all


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

Morning Deb, I can't believe how much poo we dribbled either. At least it kept us entertained all night :lol:


----------



## Deb64 (Jun 10, 2006)

lol looks that way.....
so how are you?


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

"pulp fiction "is an easy watch compared with "Lost "what going on there.I think i will have to get on dvd and watch it stright through to make sense of Lost


----------



## Deb64 (Jun 10, 2006)

oh and dont believe Pete when he says he MET us all... he stopped by for lunch where I worked and was too dam slack to wait the 20 mins till I finished so I could have a cuppa and meet him properly...lol


----------



## Deb64 (Jun 10, 2006)

anyhow im going back to bed... Nighty Night All


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

night


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

Night Deb

Yeah Mark, thats the best way to do it, I can never watch any tv show every week because my shifts are all over the place but I have a mate who got Lost on dvd and loaned it to me, much easier to watch over a week or so than bit by bit. Still waiting for the second season though so I'm a bit behind.


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

i just remember the show that would probably go in front of Pulp.
Have you watched 'THE SOPRANO'S" its great I have all the dvd series waiting on next to come out


----------



## markinaus (Jun 10, 2006)

might catch you all on here tonight if you are still on nights


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm off to bed...will catch up and see if we can make this a saturday nighter too 

I hated LOST- too much brainwork. 

I met Pete for about an hour- then he got itchy feet - the pub was calling, and as we had no babysitter- we couldn't accompany him. Would've liked to sit down and have a proper chat with him another time- but he's a hard man to pin down 

Nighty night all. Rennie enjoy whats left of your shift.!!


----------



## Rennie (Jun 10, 2006)

I've never really watched The Sopranos, "its on ma to do list alright"
See you all tonight but I won't be able to chat much, its going to be a busy one!


----------



## raptor (Jun 10, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> No, not you Wrasse. I met this absolutley fantastic person that I just idolise. Couldn't be you....



Nah its me


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello Hello Hello...whats goin' on here then?

   

Uh Oh I hear you scream.....SHHHEESSS BBAACCCKK!!!


----------



## C'baoth (Jun 10, 2006)

Can anyone drink at this table ?


----------



## shellshock (Jun 10, 2006)

so im not going to offend anyone here if i start crapping on and pete sorry i missed you in bundy i was at work and i only just got the job my mrs was going to come and see you and in
thegrass


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

Everyone is welcome at this table C


----------



## C'baoth (Jun 10, 2006)

Today in my travels I just missed someone getting tagged on the hand by a large scrubby . Spewin !!! . It sounds nasty but she was fine . But the people i was with ( first timers ) were scared off buying a python for their 9 yr-old daughter so that was a shame .


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 10, 2006)

There needs to be some kind of real life regular meetings of the up-laters...with real drinks...
I just got home from work and damn I'd so love a billion vodkas right about now..


----------



## C'baoth (Jun 10, 2006)

My stock levels are frightfully low . 2 drinks tops . Then my flatmate had better have some grog .


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

You should prepare better peoples...sheesh!! 
Even ants stockpile! 

That sucks C- its sad when they get discouraged from one bad experience. My daughter who's nearly 9 would handle anyones snakes- she's just reptile mad - she's seen people get tagged- but she knows that you'll be okay unless its a ven


----------



## C'baoth (Jun 10, 2006)

They'll still get a python i think , i just think they realised there is a need for some degree of preparation . They were a little green , that's all . I suggested a jungle or a bredl is what they should get . they're not after a big snake & I'm not really into kiddies worms .


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 10, 2006)

A nice Antaresia would do nicely for a young girl I think. 

Don't want something that gets too big


----------



## alby (Jun 10, 2006)

whats going on tonight up laters just let u know england is winning 1 nil againa paraguy i think thats who they are hahaha


----------



## C'baoth (Jun 11, 2006)

That's actually why i suggested them . Personally I'd like to see here with a coastal , like my 8yr old neice . I've a friend that is breeding childrens pythons but i just can;t seem to get into them . Although i never thought I'd ever get a dragon & I'm picking a beardie up tomorrow


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey crew. Smacked again,. having serious trouble tyo\ping. cant stay for long. sorry


----------



## pugsly (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey no one invited me to this party! 

Seems we have a few insomniacs here..


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 11, 2006)

No, just got rejected thats all. Took the next best option.


----------



## pugsly (Jun 11, 2006)

PMSL

Ahh the beauties of Marraige hey..

That bredli calm down pete?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 11, 2006)

yes mate, only bitten 15 times tonight.


----------



## pugsly (Jun 11, 2006)

Haha, ah ok. Ill try and get over there some time tomoz and show ya the new arrivals too.

By the way I broke down on Raby Rd too haha. Hally came and dropped some petrol off for me lol.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah mate, got that PM. shoulda done Leppington I reckon. would have limped in. But then, hey, the joys of youth.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 11, 2006)

Smacked Pete?

And hello all the late night rockers.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 11, 2006)

Compost heaps are interesting.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 11, 2006)

Totally Marie. and now that s 2 nights in a row. I am now going to need a night off some time late next week.


----------



## pugsly (Jun 11, 2006)

Time off! Hey i spoke to Craig last night he said he has barely seen ya haha.

I suppose he was in hospital for a week.. silly bugger cant stay away from Bali..


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 11, 2006)

I mean't time off from drinking not from working!!! and I am staying away from him and his exotic foreign diseases


----------



## pugsly (Jun 11, 2006)

HAHA

Yeah crazy surfies lol.


----------



## pugsly (Jun 11, 2006)

Bunnies won a game!!!!

34-14 over Broncos!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 11, 2006)

You got smacked because you're drinking? Is that right? I was going to say I know all about smacking...but then realised I was talking about spanking   

You guys talk so much you make a girl have to think too much! Anyone want a Captain Morgan?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 11, 2006)

They flogged 'em Pugs...how are canterbury doing this year? I once saw almost the entire Canterbury team buck naked  

I was a young thing then- in my teens...so I was happier than the proverbial pig in.......   

The memories are burned into my mind....aaahhhh....lovely musclebound men in no shorts


----------



## Hades (Jun 11, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> Compost heaps are interesting.



Counting bricks in heritage buildings is fun.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 11, 2006)

Counting the white lines painted on the road while you're driving is fun..not so fun for the tree.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 11, 2006)

Coming to the next Dragons match with me at Kogarah Pete? AND my Sainters beat the Swines oops Swans too. Giddy up!!!

Simone.


----------



## alby (Jun 11, 2006)

so are we having a chat tnight folks


----------



## Craig2 (Jun 11, 2006)

thumbs up to alby lol


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 12, 2006)

Is it cold every where else tonight? It has been so cold at nights here lately....


----------



## jordo (Jun 12, 2006)

AL, are you nocturnal :wink:
Not staying to chat tonight sorry, I'm a bit more sober than Friday and i need to be up early.
Goodnight, Jordan


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes Jordo....I am nocturnal  Up with the bats n all that 

I'm actually going to try to get to bed tonight- got an appointment in the morning...

But I'll be here for a while


----------



## nvenm8 (Jun 12, 2006)

well another sleepless night! might as well add to this growing list of night crawlers.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 12, 2006)

What about stupid early morning posts on a public holiday for those of us working ????


----------

